# Lichtenstein?



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

We picked up our 335ix on Saturday and are planning to drive from Luzern to Innsbruck tomorrow. The route has us going through Lichtenstein. Our paperwork person at The Welt cautioned us about doing so because of license plate problems, but didn't seem to preclude it. We can go around the country instead of through it, but it will add miles and time. Does anyone know with certainty what the real story is? If so, we'd be most appreciative of any good information. We are not risk takers! Many thanks!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm not sure Lichtenstein is covered by the insurance. You can check the list of covered countries to make sure.


----------



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for that suggestion. I went to the FAQ section of the BMW ED site itself under "where you can drive" and Lichtenstein is not listed. 

Offering a reason for my confusion, I quote below a section from the "Lakeside Luxury" itinerary posted on the BMW ED site as well. Someone at BMW may want to have the site be consistent and/or avoid having someone follow one of their suggested itineraries into major trouble. Or, PLEASE, tell me if I am missing something.

"The next morning, sink into the driver's seat, and begin the driving tour of a lifetime. Relish the power of your BMW, as you cross the border into Austria through the tiny principality of Liechtenstein and on to Switzerland."


----------



## Donny (Jul 4, 2009)

When we where coming back from Switzerland our GPS took us through Liechtenstein.We did not realize it until it was too late. At the border guard station all the cars where veering left by the station, not knowing what was up we continued straight, one of the guards waved us to stop, he ask for our passports and kept asking as for them while the wife was getting them out of her purse, I guess the five seconds it took for her to get them was too long for him, after he checked them he waved us on.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

*According to BMW NA you CAN drive in Liechtenstein*

We're driving in the opposite direction, going from Innsbruck to Fussen to Lauterbrunnen, staying overnight in Fussen. Our current route from Fussen to Lauterbrunnen takes us through Liechtenstein, but we have the option of turning west at Lustenau and going through Zurich. According to Google Maps this will only add about 15 minutes, but I'd rather not drive through Zurich and would rather take the more scenic route south.

To get a definitive answer I first called BMW NA Customer Relations who gave me the number for what he called the European Delivery Hotline. I called that number and it was answered as "European Sales".

I said that I was taking ED on a car next month and one of our routes took us through Liechtenstein. I asked about the page on the BMW website that says that "...your new BMW can only be driven in European Union countries, which include the following:" and that the list doesn't include Liechtenstein. She put me on hold and came back and told me that I can drive in Liechtenstein. To clarify, I specifically asked if there were any restrictions against driving in Liechtenstein and she replied "No". I asked why Liechtenstein is not on the list since a lot of people ask about that in online forums. She replied that she didn't know.

Liechtenstein isn't technically part of the EU, as Switzerland is not, and neither uses the Euro, using the Swiss Franc instead. They don't enforce border restrictions with the bordering EU countries though, allowing people to freely pass through their borders as do other EU countries.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

First, some background. While Switzerland and Norway are not part of the EU, they do cooperate with several of the key agreements. As a result you will find statements such as this:

"Justice and home Affairs (JHA) is one of the most dynamic areas of political cooperation in the EU. Norway participates in central parts of the justice and home affairs cooperation through the Schengen and Dublin agreements and various other agreements. Norway also participates in the JHA cooperation through the EEA agreement, specifically through the Civil Protection Mechanism."

Source: Norway Mission to the EU.

I have not seen a similar statement for Liechtenstein. In fact their description of the situation is quite different:

"In this context, it is particularly important for Liechtenstein that its EFTA partners, especially Switzerland, are further expanding their treaty relationships with the EU. Switzerland, for instance, whose borders with Liechtenstein do not have customs controls, has entered into negotiations on association with the Schengen and Dublin Agreements. The Schengen Agreement and the so-called Schengen acquis govern in particular the opening of borders within the common area, a strengthening of identity checks on the external borders, common asylum and visa policies, strengthened police cooperation, and facilitation of mutual legal assistance. *Liechtenstein expects to begin negotiations with the EU soon* on a parallel association with Schengen/Dublin."

Source: Portal of the Principality of Liechtenstein.

The recent history is that there has been a dispute over bank secrecy and related issues between Liechtenstein and Germany. While there are moves toward settling this, there continues to be a reluctance on the part of Germany to negotiate closer ties. Regardless of what anyone tells you over the phone, there are still uncertainties in the recognition of German tourist plates and insurance in Liechtenstein.

Now to the advice part...Personally, I would turn the OP's question around. Given the ultimate uncertainties, why would you want to risk the small chance of being involved in an accident in Liechtensten? Vaduz is NOT the garden-spot of Western Europe, and there are alternative routes that let you avoid the country completely. Why not go via Heidiland instead? :dunno:

(After writing the above, I discovered information on the "Heidiland Classic" on July 8-10. Almost too good to be true! )


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, b-y! I knew that if I posted that info that someone with far more experience would come on and explain the reason why Liechtenstein is not listed on the BMW approved list of countries. I knew that Liechtenstein wasn't part of the EU but I thought that it was because of it's close ties to Switzerland, not any bad blood with Germany.

Fortunately for us, we have a fairly easy detour that adds minimal time if we want to avoid Liechtenstein but may run into traffic around Zurich. Unfortunately for the OP, he doesn't, and a detour would add hours.

Advice taken and under consideration!


----------



## Addicted2Torque (Mar 3, 2010)

Last May as we were returning from Monaco back to Munich via Lago Maggiore/Locarno North on the E43 we found ourselves driving parallel to the Lichtenstein border. To simply take a quick photo and add one more country to our ED list we took an exit ramp to cross the small river running next to the E43 and into Lichtenstein. Clearly not an indication of whether you should or not, but like many of the European countries there was no border enforcement in that area-something that is increasingly the case and will lessen the stamps in your passport


----------



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. We're heading out this morning and driving AROUND Liechtenstein.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm still investigating this, just because I want information more directly from a definitive source that should know, preferably from BMW. (No offense, b-y!)

I started by calling Courtyard Tours who run the planned itineraries listed in the European Delivery section of the BMW USA website, referred to by the OP in his second post. I asked him how they could run a driving tour through Liechtenstein when BMW explicitly says that that you "you may not drive through any country that is not listed above" (BMW's underline, not mine), since Liechtenstein is not on that list. The guy I spoke to told me that the BMW website was wrong and that Liechtenstein is actually in the EU even though they don't use the Euro. Since I know that this is not true, he had zero credibility.

I then sent an e-mail to the address found on the Liechtenstein Tourism website and asked them specifically about the validity of German tourist plates in Liechtenstein and if the insurance that BMW provided was not valid in Liechtenstein. She replied stating that "With a German tourist plate you are allowed to travel to Liechtenstein. Concerning the validity of the insurance you have to contact the insurance directly." Makes sense about the insurance because she really wouldn't have any way of knowing. But she said that German tourist plates are not invalid in Liechtenstein. So this just leaves the matter of insurance.

I've also sent e-mail to the Government of Liechtenstein, Allianz, and to the woman from BMW NA who sent us our Confirmation Letter earlier this week. I would consider her or whomever she forwards my e-mail to as a definitive source, as well as whatever Allianz tells me. If I hear back from anybody else I'll post what I find.

I'm also assuming that anyone who has taken ED has received an insurance rider as part of their paperwork. If the insurance is not valid in Liechtenstein then there should be a statement on the rider to that effect. If Liechtenstein is specifically not excluded in the insurance documentation, then by default the insurance should be valid in Liechtenstein. If that's the case, there's no legal reason not to drive in Liechtenstein.

Anybody who's recently returned from an ED care to check their insurance paperwork?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

SD 335is,
Thanks for the follow up. It's a good idea to check the insurance policy as you have suggested. However, my guess is that is will say something like insurance is not in effect if you drive outside the EU. Lichtenstein is not part of the EU. My point is that the policy may not mention Lichtenstein by name, but lump it in with all non EU countries.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

SD 335is said:


> I'm still investigating this, just because I want information more directly from a definitive source that should know, preferably from BMW. (No offense, b-y!)
> 
> ...


None taken! But if your email reply from the Principality is signed by a guy named "Hans-Adam", you should realize he is not an impartial party in all this. :angel:


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

SD 335is said:


> I'm also assuming that anyone who has taken ED has received an insurance rider as part of their paperwork. ...
> Anybody who's recently returned from an ED care to check their insurance paperwork?


Sure. :thumbup:

You do not receive a copy of the policy or riders. This is unsurprising once you notice that you are not the policy holder, you are a named insured on a policy issued to BMW AG. You keep the original, signed motor & transport insurance certificate that adds you to the policy (ok, so you get _that_ rider), and also get a yellow vehicle insurance card and a green international motor insurance card. The policy certificate has no statements regarding geographic or other exclusions and limitations, other than coverage duration and amounts.

The international card hints at the sticking point. It basically declares that the insurer's office in each visited country assumes the role of the primary liability insurer mandated by the card agreements, while in that country. Allianz has no office in Liechtenstein listed on the card.

I would interpret that to mean that if you're involved in any incident in Liechtenstein that results in a claim, while the coverage may not be void _per se_, you are exposed to a world of bureaucratic hurt due to Allianz' limited (if any) presence in that country. Your best bets for a definitive answer are Allianz and perhaps the German office that issues these cards (Deutsche Büro Grüne Karte (DBGK), Hamburg).

My advice: Drive around, it doesn't take long. If you want to visit, park in Switzerland or Austria and hop a train for the day.


----------



## TravelerMark (Dec 4, 2010)

Zeichen311 said:


> My advice: Drive around, it doesn't take long. If you want to visit, park in Switzerland or Austria and hop a train for the day.


That's what we did. We drove around it. We were going west to east (Luzern to Innsbruck). The GPS had us traveling north on A13 up the west side of Liechtenstein and taking Exit 8, which would have cuttingacross this inscrutable country. Instead we stayed on A13 going north and got off at Exit 8 so we were skirting the country's northern border. The GPS took back over from there and we were fine. The GPS-estimated arrival time actually dropped by a minute, perhaps reflecting some time built-in for crossing the border into Liechtenstein.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the reply I received this morning from BMW NA in response to my query about driving in Liechtenstein (emphasis mine):

"Thank you for taking the time to write us. As you already stated, Liechtenstein is not part of the European Union and therefore does not officially recognize the German Export License Plates. _*However, your vehicle will be insured in all European countries, including Liechtenstein.*_"

As I already posted above a reply from the Liechtenstein Tourism website stated "With a German tourist plate you are allowed to travel to Liechtenstein."

As far as I'm concerned these two replies are all that I need as assurance that there will be no dire consequences for driving through Liechtenstein. I plan on printing out these two e-mails and taking them with us.

I still haven't heard back from the Government of Liechtenstein. I received an acknowledgement from Allianz in German confirming that they had received my e-mail and were forwarding it to the responsible department. I'll post their replies if and when I receive them.


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for looking into it so thoroughly! Good information to have. We are going into Liechtenstein on our ED in July. My father-in-law is a stamp collector and we wanted to get him some stamps for his collection. And being travel geeks, we just wanted to say we were there, and get the passport stamp to prove it.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

podge8 said:


> Thanks for looking into it so thoroughly! Good information to have. We are going into Liechtenstein on our ED in July. My father-in-law is a stamp collector and we wanted to get him some stamps for his collection. And being travel geeks, we just wanted to say we were there, and get the passport stamp to prove it.


One stop convenience, all done at the post office in Vaduz.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just saw a piece on "Good Morning America" about Liechtenstein. I've available for rent for $70,000 per night. Yes, that's right, the entire country. For $70,000 a night (2-night minimum).

One of many hits I got when I Googled "rent Liechtenstein":

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1377532/Liechtenstein-puts-country-market-40-000-night.html"]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1377532/Liechtenstein-puts-country-market-40-000-night.html"]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1377532/Liechtenstein-puts-country-market-40-000-night.html


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi folks,
slightly different topic -- can anyone recommend any restaurants in Liechtenstein?

Thanks,
-Ted


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

TeddyBGame said:


> Hi folks,
> slightly different topic -- can anyone recommend any restaurants in Liechtenstein?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Ted


I too am headed to Lichtenstein (probably just stopping for lunch), and would appreciate restaurant recommendations. Glad to see the "official" word about driving in Lichtenstein


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

SD 335is said:


> This is the reply I received this morning from BMW NA in response to my query about driving in Liechtenstein (emphasis mine):
> 
> "Thank you for taking the time to write us. As you already stated, Liechtenstein is not part of the European Union and therefore does not officially recognize the German Export License Plates. _*However, your vehicle will be insured in all European countries, including Liechtenstein.*_"
> 
> ...


I was told the exact same thing while signing my paperwork at the Welt in October 09 and didn't worry about it at all after that. Even if I hadn't been told, the draw to drive my car into Liechtenstein and get my Passport stamped in Vaduz would have been too much to bear and I would have done it anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

TeddyBGame said:


> Hi folks,
> slightly different topic -- can anyone recommend any restaurants in Liechtenstein?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Ted


I will be headed into Liechtenstein as well, through will be more likely around dinner time, as it will be on my way to Switzerland after visiting Neuschwanstein Castle. I figure it's only an extra 1/2 hour drive to include a whole other country and get my passport stamped 

I wonder if they'll still be doing the passport stamp next year, as Liechtenstein officially joins the Schengen agreement at the end of the year.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

323power said:


> I too am headed to Lichtenstein (probably just stopping for lunch), and would appreciate restaurant recommendations. Glad to see the "official" word about driving in Lichtenstein


This is against my better judgment, but here is a list:

Viamichelin has two one-star restaurants:

Park-Hotel Sonnenhof Comfortable and pleasant restaurant A very good restaurant in its category
Mareestr. 29 FL - 9490 Vaduz
Enjoy contemporary cuisine based on seasonal products in this elegant restaurant. 
Cooking modern / contemporary / Menu: 64CHF (lunch) / 150CHF - Carte: 101CHF/136CHF A particularly interesting wine list

Schatzmann Very comfortable restaurant A very good restaurant in its category
Landstr. 80 FL - 9495 Triesen
The seasonal, produce related dishes are carefully prepared by the patron. A modern conservatory forms part of the restaurant. 
Cooking modern / contemporary / Menu: 65CHF (lunch) / 140CHF - Carte: 66CHF/138CHF A particularly interesting wine list

Here are the others that they list:

Real Comfortable restaurant 
Städtle 21 FL - 9490 Vaduz
The Au Premier, located upstairs, has a refined atmosphere. The Vaduz dining space has a more rustic feel. The terrace overlooks the pedestrian street..
Cooking classic / French / Carte: 67CHF/135CHF A particularly interesting wine list

Residence Quite comfortable restaurant 
Städtle 23 FL - 9490 Vaduz
A simple, clean-lined décor feature in this fashionable restaurant. Contemporary cuisine is served.
Cooking modern / contemporary / Menu: 28CHF (lunch) / 90CHF - Carte: 52CHF/78CHF

Löwen Restaurant within a Michelin recommended hotel (or restaurant) 
Herrengasse 35 FL - 9490 Vaduz
Cosy, country-classic restaurant.
Cooking international / Menu: 65CHF (lunch) / 100CHF - Carte: 42CHF/92CHF

Torkel Comfortable restaurant 
Hintergass 9 FL - 9490 Vaduz
In addition to the modern pictures of the regularly changing art exhibition, an enormous tree trunk or "Torkel" will impress you here. 
Cooking classic / French / Menu: 69CHF/ 128CHF - Carte: 65CHF/114CHF A particularly interesting wine list

Meierhof Restaurant within a Michelin recommended hotel (or restaurant) 
Meierhofstr. 15 FL - 9495 Triesen
The restaurant consists of a modern part and a rustic part.
Cooking traditional / Menu: 27CHF/ 44CHF - Carte: 42CHF/84CHF

Kulm Restaurant within a Michelin recommended hotel (or restaurant) 
Schlossstr. 3 FL - 9497 Triesenberg
In summer the veranda is completely open, serving as a terrace. Fantastic views.
Cooking home cooking / Carte: 47CHF/89CHF

BON APPETIT!


----------



## podge8 (Mar 18, 2002)

Peel said:


> I wonder if they'll still be doing the passport stamp next year, as Liechtenstein officially joins the Schengen agreement at the end of the year.


I'm sure they will, as it is a purely a moneymaking thing for them. They charge something like 2 Euros, if I remember correctly. The stamp even says "Tourist office" because that's where you get it. We crossed the border from Switzerland in our ED last month, and there are no border checks because they are a part of the Swiss customs union. Perhaps if you enter from Austria at Schaanwald, where there is actually a manned border crossing (until they officially join Schengen), you can ask for a "real" stamp? But I believe that border crossing is manned by Swiss customs officials, so would they have stamps for Liechtenstein? Nevertheless, a fun thing to have in your passport for travel geeks like us!


----------



## 2011535i (May 30, 2011)

We were planning to drive into Lichentenstein for the bragging rights too. But when we were signing the papers at the Welt, they warned against it, as it's not a country on the list of the those that you are permitted to drive into. So we didn't do it.


----------



## alex md (Nov 21, 2005)

big mistake, Vaduz is a nice place, no issues with entering or exiting at all
if you snneze you can miss it:thumbup:


----------

